# Reisegutschein für Norwegen im Wert von 1000€ zu gewinnen!



## Werbung (1. Juli 2016)

werbung​
Angler in Norwegen sind oft stolz wie  Oskar. Kein Wunder: Kaum ein anderes Land bietet derart viele Chancen  für den dicken Fang. Erbeuten Sie kapitale Dorsche an der Küste oder  ködern Sie feiste Lenge am Fjord. 

Ein  beliebtes Abenteuer ist auch das Heilbuttangeln. Kommen Sie dem  Geheimnis des mächtigen Fisches bei einer geführten Hochseetour auf die  Spur und lernen Sie raffinierte Jagdkniffe und Filetiermethoden. 

Apropos raffiniert: Bei unserem Gewinnspiel winkt eine Reise im Wert von 1.000 Euro.





 << Hier gehts zum Gewinnspiel >>​


----------

